# First pendant



## laurie sullivan (Aug 3, 2009)

I got my pendant backer plate last Friday from Sailing_Away and had to give it a go. I need more practice but for a first, I think I was able to understand it. 

This deer antler with a little Scrimshaw but it's not quite finished. I also need to fine some leather strapping. I can't wait to do more experimenting.

Laurie


----------



## louisbry (Aug 4, 2009)

Very nice work, Laurie.  The antler with Scrimshar is about the best I have seen.


----------



## Jim15 (Aug 4, 2009)

That is awesome, great work.


----------



## skiprat (Aug 4, 2009)

LOL, as soon as I saw your post, I knew you would have scrimshawed it.:biggrin:
Looks really great, well done!!!

The pendant craze is taking off here as well and my daughter is making noises:biggrin:


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Aug 4, 2009)

Wow that is awesome!


----------



## broitblat (Aug 4, 2009)

Wow!

That is great looking.  How big is it?

  -Barry


----------



## micharms (Aug 4, 2009)

Great looking pendant, Laurie. Doesn't look like much practice is needed when you can produce that quality the first time!!!

Michael


----------



## laurie sullivan (Aug 4, 2009)

thanks everyone......Barry, it is about 1 3/8 wide and 3/16th thick. I have a piece of antler that is soaking in peroxide to whiten it up a little for the next one.

Laurie


----------



## CaptG (Aug 4, 2009)

Very nice Laurie.  Also like the beads on the cord.  Looks like you don't really need much practice.


----------

